# parapneumonic effusion



## midnightsun1369 (Apr 21, 2015)

what code would be used for parapneumonic effusion?

511.1?


----------



## chilipepper218@gmail.com (Apr 21, 2015)

The definition for parapneumonic effusion is "pleural effusion associated with pneumonia," so I would code 511.89.  Code 511.1X is for pleurisy.


----------

